# NJ (Howell)-Rats need homes, lost apartment



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Howell NJ
Contact: pattyduke777 @gmail.com (no space)

Rats born 1/6/13: 6 boys need homes. For additional information, please contact Patricia above. More of her rats may need homes. She is losing the apartment. She has 15 rats.










Thank you,
posted for Patricia Martin by Raquel
*Contact: pattyduke777 @gmail.com (no space)
*


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Howell NJ
*Contact: pattyduke777 @gmail.com (no space)*
Adding pictures (story above):


----------

